# Confused about meds



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi. Wonder if you can help me. Brief history. No longer ttc, am on contraceptive pill back to back to treat endo. Have a break every 3 packs, however, last a/f was very bad so was put on tramadol 50mg, think 2 upto 4 times a day. However, i'm also on buscopan 10mg, 8 a day every day. Naproxen 250mg, co-codamol 30/500 when needed. Is it safe to take all there together. Can you start taking these meds before a/f gets here? Really am dreading it. Any advice is welcomed. Thanks x x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi sweets,

You can take these meds in combination. I wouldn't take them before hand if you don't need to (side effects from them can knock you for six) If you know/suspect when AF is due then you could start them that same day.

Hope it's not too bad this time   
Maz x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

thankyou, think a/f is due friday or sat so would i be ok to start meds on a lower dose on friday??


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi sweets,

Just take the normal dose when you start taking them  If Af is due Friday then start then too.

Maz x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

thankyou for your help x x


----------

